# [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky



## Drayygo (14. August 2016)

*[Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Moin moin. 
Ich hoffe ich habe hier nichts übersehen, und habe nicht den zweiten Sammelthread zu dem Thema erstellt.

Ich finde ein Spiel, was dermaßen groß gehyped wird, verdient einen solchen. Ich spiele es gerne, und habe gestern damit angefangen.
Ich würde diesen Thread gerne nutzen, um mich mit Spielern auszutauschen und Erfahrungen/Meinungen zu teilen.

* Galaxie * - In welcher Galaxie seid ihr gelandet?

Ich und meine Freundin sind beide in der Euklid-Galaxie gespawned, allerdings selbstverständlich in anderen Systemen.

*entdeckte Sprachen/Zivilisationen *

Ich habe bisher die Sprachen der Gek, Vykeen und der Korvax entdeckt. Diese "Aliens" scheinen auch bei meiner Freundin in den Systemen vorherrschend zu sein.
Abgesehen davon gibt es wohl noch die "Atlas-" Sprache, von der ich 1-2 Worte gelernt habe. Inwiefern Atlas eine Rolle spielt, und ob dies eine Rasse, eine Entität oder etwas ähnliches ist, weiß ich noch nicht.

* Raumschiff * - Was bevorzugt ihr für Raumschiffe?

Ich habe mir recht schnell ein bisschen Gold zusammengefarmt und mit ein mittelgroßes Raumschiff gegönnt, welches über 25 Inventarslots verfügt.
Dabei habe ich fast alle Waffensysteme rausgeschmissen, da ich erstmal nur farmen will.

* Spielstil *

Wie oben schon erwähnt, farme ich aktuell Ressourcen, um diese gewinnbringend zu verkaufen. Am Besten eignet sich dafür (bei mir) Gold und Emiril.
Wenn ich ein wenig weiter im Spiel bin, will ich allerdings auf bewaffneten Händler umsteigen.

Wenn ihr weitere Anregungen habt, oder einfach nur eure Erfahrungen loswerden wollt, Fragen habt oder ähnliches - Dies ist der richtige Ort dafür.
Ich werde mir Mühe geben, den Startpost weitestgehend aktuell zu halten, damit man nicht ewig blättern muss, um Informationen zu bekommen.

Weitere Anregungen, was ich im Startpost aufnehmen soll, sind selbstverständlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Hombracho (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Bevor ich hier meine bisherigen Erfahrungen poste, hätte ich zum Anfang direkt eine Frage. Ich habe mir NMS von GOG besorgt und kann einfach keine Internetverbindung zu den Servern herstellen. Geht es noch jemandem so? Zu sehen ist der Status unter Optionen, wo man seine bisherigen Scans einsehen und hochladen kann...


----------



## Drayygo (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Das kann ich zumindest dir nicht beantworten, da ich die Steam-Variante besitze. Kannst du denn "normal" spielen, beziehungsweise Entdeckungen hochladen?

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirBlackbird (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ich bin auch in der Euklid-Galaxie gelandet. Habe mein Sonnensystem noch nicht verlassen. Mit Gold Farmen habe ich auch mein Kapital ein wenig aufgefrischt. Ist mir aber zu stumpf geworden. Sprache habe ich bis jetzt nur eine die Vykeen da aber schon an die 200 Wörter. War gestern auf der Raumstation in meinem System und habe gehandelt. Manche Piloten geben dir für bestimmte Ware 100% mehr, die Du vorher bei Anderen normal Kaufen kannst. Hab mit diesen Snaks gehandelt, ging ganz gut 
Habe immernoch das Schiff vom Start und habe nur mein Inventar ausgebaut. Nur mein Multitool habe ich auf ein 25er aufgestockt mit ein paar lustigen Waffen updates. Geht ab wie Schmitz Katze


----------



## Drayygo (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Interessant...wusste garnicht, das man seinem Raumschiff zusätzliche Inventarslots bauen kann. Und 25 Slots Multitool klingt auch sehr nice..meins hat..ehrm..16. 
Ich bin schon ein paar Systeme weit gesprungen, um der "Atlas" Quest zu folgen, und habe dafür auch den V1 Pass gekriegt.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hombracho (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ja, spielen kann ich ganz normal. Nur eben offline...


----------



## Mottekus (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

ich würde gerne wissen wie und wo ich an andere schiffe komme mit größeren inventarslots. bis jetzt habe ich schon nen hyperdrive aber bin noch nicht gesprungen


----------



## Ion (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



Mottekus schrieb:


> ich würde gerne wissen wie und wo ich an andere schiffe komme mit größeren inventarslots.



Du kannst diese von anderen Aliens z. B. abkaufen, indem du ihnen ein Angebot machst. Ich hab Preise zwischen 500k und 1 Millionen Units gesehen. Spar also schon mal.


----------



## Drayygo (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Wenn du an den Scannern die du mit Überbrückungschips füttern musst nach "Übertragungen“ suchst, hast du die Chance auf ein abgestütztes Raumschiff. Die sind zwar meist Crap (11-15 Slots), ich hatte allerdings schon 2-3 mal welche mit 24-26 Slots. 
Ansonsten an Raumstationen oder Landeplätzen mit einem anderen Raumschiff interagieren. Da kannst du dann das Raumschiff abkaufen, ist leider nicht allzu günstig.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mottekus (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

danke euch beiden


----------



## Drayygo (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



Ion schrieb:


> Du kannst diese von anderen Aliens z. B. abkaufen, indem du ihnen ein Angebot machst. Ich hab Preise zwischen 500k und 1 Millionen Units gesehen. Spar also schon mal.


 1Millionen? Ich hab neulich vor einem 33-Slot Schiff gestanden und fast geheult, weil das Ding 9,8 Millionen gekostet hat^^


----------



## SirBlackbird (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Interessant...wusste garnicht, das man seinem Raumschiff zusätzliche Inventarslots bauen kann.


Kleins Missverständnis  Ich hab nur mein Inventar ausgebaut. Das Schiffsinventar bekommt man nur mit andern Schiffen größer. Habe jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden.

Also mit dem Handel auf der Raumstation habe ich heute weiter gemacht. Und habe in 3 Std. so 4,5 Mio gemacht. Ich denke das geht aber erst wenn der Ruf bei der Fraktion oben ist, so gut. Habe dann immer einen Stern bei der Ware die besonder hoch bezahlt wird (ca. 100% mehr wie normal). In der Raumstation gibt es ja so ein Terminal des Galakitschen Marktes dort kann ich auch bestimmte Sachen für den doppelten Preis verkaufen z.B. "Instabieles Plasma". Das habe ich dann von den Raumschiffen die landen abgekauft und dort verkauft. 
Mit der Zeit hat man auch raus welcher Schiffs-Typ was haben will und was er Verkauft. Das Ändert sich nicht. Mal sehen wie es im nächsten Sonnensystem ist.

Hab mir da eine Liste gemacht würde mich mal Interresieren ob das änlich bei euch ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:17.08.2016
Bin jetzt im nächsten System. Andere Schiffe mit anderen Piloten-Rängen und anderen vorlieben. Allso neue Liste machen 
Hab bemerkt das die Raumstation eine andere Nummer hat. Mal sehen ob da ein zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Drayygo (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ja, ich habe mir eine grobe Liste gemacht, in meinem System gibt es halt eine Raumstation, die für Gold statt der üblichen ~220 Units aktuell 94,7% mehr bezahlt..daher farme ich Gold, da in der Nähe ein Mond ist, der Goldadern wie Hölle hat...aber die Liste ist cool, die werde ich mal (wenn ich darf) mit meinem System vergleichen, und wenn das dort ähnlich ist, nehme ich die in den Startpost auf. Auch wenn ich noch nicht herausgefunden habe, wie ich die Raumschiffe voneinander unterscheide. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Sucht einfach mal nach Sendestationen, dort gibt es eigentlich nur Signale von abgestürzten Schiffen. Und ihr habt laut Reddit und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe eine 50% Chance das dass Schiff was ihr findet mehr Slots als eures hat. Heißt also praktisch könnt ihr immer das größere Schiff nehmen und ihr könnt dann immer wieder eins finden mit mehreren Slots, bis ihr irgendwann eins mit 48Slots habt. 


Und btw würde ich keine Schiffe kaufen, ich hab schon welche gesehen mit 30Slots um die 17-30Mille . Das kleinste was ich gefunden habe hatte 10 und kostete 12.000 Units.


----------



## SirBlackbird (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

@ Drayygo
Na klar darfst die verwenden  Mir ist das nur zu doof das in Excel zu machen..besser wäre es aber. Ich finde Sie noch nicht perfekt, mal sehen was noch kommt, wird nicht meine letzte sein 
Die Schiffsbezeichnungen sind nicht die richtigen Schiffsnamen sondern kommt von den Piloten-Rang. Der Rang wird dir ja angezeigt wenn Du an das Schiff zum interagieren ran gehst.
Anscheinend hat jeder Rang seine Schiffstypen. Ob das bei jeder Rasse gleich ist und ob das im nächsten Sonnsystem auch noch so ist weiss ich noch nicht, werde es aber beobachten.


----------



## Hombracho (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Kleines Update meinerseits: Ich habe die Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Wer NMS bei GOG gekauft hat, muss den GOG Galaxy Client installieren und das Spiel importieren. Dann ist man online. 

Danke Reddit!


----------



## getsomenuts (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ihr habts so gut! Ich kann gar nicht mehr spielen! 

Am ersten Tag lief es super! Habe mich darauf konzentriert erstmal ein bissl Credits zu sammeln und Sprache zu lernen. War dann nach 6h Spielzeit auch gut dabei das ich die Gek in fast allen Konversationen gut verstehen konnte.
Am Sonntag Mittag startete das Spiel dann plötzlich bei null. Meine Spielstände waren weg.
Und am Sonntag Abend ging dann gar nichts mehr. Wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm für 4-5sec und dann bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Ist jetzt seit Sonntag Abend so, habe alle Treiber erneuert, Dateien überprüft und mehrmals neu installiert aber alles hilft nicht.
Zurück geben darf ich es natürlich auch nicht mehr Steam sagt ich habe schon zu lange gespielt...


----------



## Hombracho (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Falls es Dir hilft: die Spielstände findest Du unter C:\Users\DEIN-NAME\AppData\Roaming\HelloGames\NMS\DefaultUser. Vorher noch einstellen, dass ausgeblendete Inhalte angezeigt werden.


----------



## JobCenter (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Nach dem Start war ich schon enttäuscht, aber inzwischen hab ich meinen Frieden mit No Mans Sky geschlossen. 

Es läuft nun ganz Rund dank der schnellen Patches. Auch mit der Grafik kann ich mich nun anfreunden. Ist zwar kein Knaller aber in manchen Momenten ganz schick.

Klar der Anfang ist nicht gut designed und ich verstehen das viele nach wenigen Stunden aufgegeben haben, sowie ich. Ist halt zu Begin viel zu viel Grinden bei viel zu kleinen Inventar. 
Nach ein paar Stunden hat man aber genug Platz und sammelt sowieso nur noch das was man gezielt braucht. Man darf halt nicht den Fehler machen und zu lange auf einen Planeten bleiben bis es langweilig wird. Immer in Bewegung bleiben ist glaub ich eins der Sachen die daran Spaß macht. 
Ich hatte am Montag nochmal neu angefangen müssen und mir gleich ein Warp Kern Ausbau für den Hyper Drive eingebaut um die nicht auf der Atlas Route liegenden Systeme anzusteuern. Dann bekommt man auch deutlich mehr Abwechslung in den Biomen (Klasse E und O Sterne). Nach ein paar Sprüngen kommt ja sogar sowas wie Story auf. Wenn mans drauf anlegt soll man so in 30-40 Stunden durch sein.

Die Raumkämpfe sind halt Arcade pur sowie die ganze Schiffssteuerung. War nicht anders zu erwarten da ja hauptsächlich Konsolen Game. Ein paar Einstellungen mehr hätte ich mir aber dennoch gewünscht. Mal schauen was daraus noch wird. Aktuell Stimme ich schon zu das es sich wie ein solider Early Access Titel anfühlt der mit Content ganz gut werden kann, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## SirBlackbird (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ich habe in meinen Settings XML das Gsync ausgeschaltet was ja immer standard an ist seit dem läuft es sehr gut auf meiner alten Möre 
Das mit den Savegame Datein sichern ist ein guter Tipp danke 
@getsomenuts
Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Hast du Mod´s Instaliert?
Ich habe festgestellt das NMS es nicht so toll findet wenn andere Programme im Hintergrund laufen.
Mein TS3 stürtz immer ab wenn ich NMS spiele.
Ich würde mal möglichst alle nicht benötigten Programme beenden.


----------



## getsomenuts (18. August 2016)

@SirBlackbird nein habe ich nicht aber ich habe gerade den Entscheidenden Hinweis gefunden! 
Wer also auch den Fehler hat das kurz nach dem Spielstart ein Blackscreen wieder auf den Desktop führt: 
Man muss nur das Spiel deinstallieren und wichtig den NMS Ordner im Steam Ordner löschen. 
Dann neu installieren und schwupps läuft es wieder.

Das hat mich jetzt Tage gekostet.

Gibts es eigentlich Erfahrungswerte wo man am ehesten an ein neuen Multitool kommt? Ich habe erste einmal eins angeboten bekommen ganz am Anfang da hatte ich die Credits nicht. Seitdem ist mir nix mehr über den Weg gelaufen. Raumschiffe gibt es ja genügend zu erstehen sofern man die Credits hat.

Mir fehlt auch irgendwie die Funktion sich Orte auf einem Planeten markieren zu können dann hätte ich jetzt schon mein Multitool Credits hab ich genug aber find mal die richtige Station wieder...


----------



## Ion (19. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist alles zufällig. Sprich: Du kannst die nächsten tausend Planeten nichts finden, oder eines gleich direkt um die Ecke. 
Das ist halt das blöde wenn jeder Spieler irgendwo anders spawnt.


----------



## CiD (20. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Gibts es eigentlich Erfahrungswerte wo man am ehesten an ein neuen Multitool kommt?


In einem Handelsposten (Gebäude mit einem Landeplatz) hat man gute Chancen ein Multitool zu finden ABER wohl nicht bei den Gek. Handelsposten findet man per Signal Scanner recht schnell. Für den Scanner brauchst also Überbrückungschips und natürlich Units um das Multitool dann auch kaufen zu können.

Viel Glück beim finden.


----------



## getsomenuts (21. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



CiD schrieb:


> Viel Glück beim finden.



Danke! Super Antwort das hat mich bestärkt das es nicht an mir liegt oder ich was übersehe. 
Hat mich halt echt stutzig gemacht das ich nach über 15h Spielzeit immernoch mit dem Standard Teil rum laufe. 

Habe gestern tatsächlich noch kurz hintereinander 2 Multitools gefunden. Genau wie du geschrieben hast bei Handelposten. 
Jetzt suche ich Chrysonit wie ein Verrückter aber ich habe ja gelernt nicht aufgeben sondern weiter Reisen. 

Gestern hatte ich übrigens bekanntschaft mit einem Planeten mit nahezu keinem Plutonium das war auch echt spannend weil ich bei Sturm und Wind mit was zusammen suchen musste damit ich wieder weg komme...


----------



## CiD (22. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Danke! Super Antwort das hat mich bestärkt das es nicht an mir liegt oder ich was übersehe.


Freut mich dich motiviert zu haben. 

Ich habe noch einen kleinen Rat für all die Erkunder und Abenteurer unter euch: Konzentriert euch nicht zu sehr darauf immer das beste Equipment zu finden, ohne Ende Ressourcen für den Handel zu farmen und blind durch die Galaxie zum Mittelpunkt zu fliegen. In dem Spiel ist es viel essentieller die versteckten Stories zu finden und Rätsel zu lösen auf welche man mit Hilfe der fremden Sprachen stoßen kann. Antike Gebilde (Monolithen/Tafeln/Ruinen) und auch verlassene Gebäude sowie einige Aliens erzählen Geschichten die einen quer durch die Galaxie treiben können. Rätsel die man löst und Hinweise die man erhält, in dem man auch mal zwischen den Zeilen liest.

Kurz und knapp: Verfolgt lieber den Sinn des Spieles und handelt nicht so wie die meisten Hater, die glauben nach 50 Stunden alles gesehen zu haben und dann rum meckern weil sie der Meinung sind es würden haufenweise versprochene Dinge im Spiel fehlen.
Vieles was versprochen wurde (und angeblich nicht im Spiel sein soll) ist im Spiel drin nur haben es anscheinend zu wenige bis dorthin geschafft. 

Wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist kann sich *in diesem Thread* den ersten Post durchlesen. Dort wird schon recht gut der eigentliche Sinn des Spieles angesprochen.


----------



## mumble_GLL (27. August 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Bei mir stürzt NMS nach ca. 30 Min mit einem Bluescreen unter Windows 10 Home x64 immer ab.
Inhalt des Bluescreens: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
Wie kann ich diese BS loswerden?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ich belebe das mal hier wieder, hab den thread gesucht. Also nach dem Update 1.3 fesselt mich No Man´s Sky echt wieder heftig, ich finde die Entwickler haben wirklich einen guten Job gemacht und das Spiel wird langsam zu dem was es eigentlich werden sollte.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Fragen. Spielt das hier überhaupt noch jemand? 

Wenn man einen Frachter hat, und auf dem auch schon ein paar/mehrere  Schiffe geparkt sind, was passiert mit denen wenn man einen  neuen/größeren Frachter kauft? Was passiert mit den gebauten Räumen des  alten Frachters? Mit dem Stuff aus den Frachträumen? Wenn ich das  richtig verstanden hab, kann man anschließend so eine Kiste im neuen  Frachter bauen, wo das Zeug drin ist, korrekt? Und die Raumschiffe?

Ich habe am Anfang sehr oft direkt nach dem Start wieder neu gestartet,  und bin doch immer auf Planeten gestrandet die Schaden machen. Ist das  normal? Und um den Hyperantrieb und die Antimaterie zu bekommen, muß man  erstmal eine Basis bauen. Dieses Basis (mit aktuell 3 Terminals, ich  glaube Wissenschaft, Waffen und noch eins) steht jetzt logischerweise  auf einem nicht sehr schönen Planeten. Wie ziehe ich mit dem ganzen  Krempel um, wenn ich einen schöneren gefunden habe?

Weil ich dachte das bei mehreren Schiffen auf dem Frachter man auf das  Inventar aller zugreifen kann, habe ich im Hangar u.a. mehrer  Transporter. Leider kann man immer nur auf das Inventar des zuletzt  verlassenen Schiffes zugreifen (es wird dann automatisch das "Primäre  Raumschiff"). Gibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit seine 1000  verschiedenen Produkte/Rohstoffe in einem Inventar zu bündeln? Ich hab  in meiner Basis zwei so riesige Lager gebaut (sieht aus wie ein  XXL-Tresor), aber da passen nur lumpige 5 verschiedene Dinge rein. Es  muß doch etwas größeres geben?

Und kann man eine komplette Basis in einen Frachter bauen? Ich habe  gelesen man könne zwar einen Teleporter in den Frachter bauen, aber nur  von da weg, und nicht mehr zurück porten. Ist das noch immer so? Macht  es überhaupt Sinn eine Basis in seinen Frachter zu bauen?

Und wie genau verhält sich das mit den Schiffsklassen? Also mit der  "Wertigkeit", nicht "Transporter" oder "Shuttle" usw. A = am besten, B =  am zweitbesten usw? Weil ich hab ein Klasse S "Exoten", der zwar nicht  viel Stauraum hat, aber toll ausschaut und gute Bonuswerte hat. Gibts  diese exotischen Schiffe auch in unterschiedlichen Klassen? Was sind so  die besten Schiffe/Klassen? Wie viele Slots haben die größten Schiffe?  Und wie viele die größten Frachter? (mein Frachter hat glaube nur 19  Plätze).

Ach, und wie werde ich einmal gekaufte Schiffe wieder los? Also komplett, ohne eintauschen gegen ein anderes Schiff.

So, das war es dann erstmal. 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.




Update 14.01.2019

Ich konnte vorhin einen neuen Frachter erstehen. Dürfte einer der größeren Pötte sein, ich glaube 33 Slots, und wer weiß wieviel mal größer als mein alter Frachter. Sieht aus wie ein Sternenzerstörer. Jedenfalls waren meine Raumschiffe und die Fregatten nach dem Frachter-Tausch erstmal weg. Nachdem ich wieder die Kontrollräume gebaut hatte, waren meine Fregatten auch wieder alle da (genau wo sie vorher waren, also noch im Einsatz irgendwo). Und nachdem ich den Frachter ein paar Kilometer weiter einfach einmal gerufen habe, waren auch meine ganzen Raumschiffe - inkl. Ladung - wieder im Frachter.


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*



INU.ID schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Fragen. Spielt das hier überhaupt noch jemand?


Als das Next Update kam, gab ich dem Spiel noch mal eine Chance. Ich kann dir nicht alle Fragen beantworten, aber vielleicht ein wenig helfen.


> Ich habe am Anfang sehr oft direkt nach dem Start wieder neu gestartet,   und bin doch immer auf Planeten gestrandet die Schaden machen. Ist das   normal? Und um den Hyperantrieb und die Antimaterie zu bekommen, muß  man  erstmal eine Basis bauen. Dieses Basis (mit aktuell 3 Terminals,  ich  glaube Wissenschaft, Waffen und noch eins) steht jetzt  logischerweise  auf einem nicht sehr schönen Planeten. Wie ziehe ich mit  dem ganzen  Krempel um, wenn ich einen schöneren gefunden habe?


Der Startplanet ist mMn genauso zufällig wie alles andere in dem Spiel. Ich habe auch mehrmals neugestartet und war ein paar mal auf "schönen" Planeten und auch ein paar mal auf nicht so schönen. Eine Basis komplett umziehen ist soweit ich weiß nicht möglich.


> Und wie genau verhält sich das mit den Schiffsklassen? Also mit der   "Wertigkeit", nicht "Transporter" oder "Shuttle" usw. A = am besten, B =   am zweitbesten usw? Weil ich hab ein Klasse S "Exoten", der zwar nicht   viel Stauraum hat, aber toll ausschaut und gute Bonuswerte hat. Gibts   diese exotischen Schiffe auch in unterschiedlichen Klassen? Was sind so   die besten Schiffe/Klassen? Wie viele Slots haben die größten Schiffe?   Und wie viele die größten Frachter? (mein Frachter hat glaube nur 19   Plätze).


Die Klasse gibt soweit ich weiß "nur" die Boni an (und das Aussehen). Ich habe in der ganzen Spielzeit nicht ein einziges mal ein Klasse S Schiff gesehen, A war das höchste der Gefühle. Die unterscheiden sich dann auch etwas vom Sound her. Der Platz in den Schiffen scheint, abhängig vom Schiffstyp, auch zufällig zu sein. Ich habe da alles mögliche gesehen.


> Ach, und wie werde ich einmal gekaufte Schiffe wieder los? Also komplett, ohne eintauschen gegen ein anderes Schiff.


Das ist das, was dem Spiel am meisten fehlt: Eine Art Hangar, wo man Schiffe kaufen und verkaufen kann. Ich hatte am Ende auch etliche Schiffe im Frachter stehen, teils defekt und wusste nicht wohin damit.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Danke soweit. ^^


Ion schrieb:


> Das ist das, was dem Spiel am meisten fehlt: Eine Art Hangar, wo man Schiffe kaufen und verkaufen kann. Ich hatte am Ende auch etliche Schiffe im Frachter stehen, teils defekt und wusste nicht wohin damit.



Hm, das Problem ist eben, wenn man einmal 6 Schiffe hat (und obwohl im Hangar des Frachters ja eigentlich Platz für 9 Schiffe ist), dass dann keine NPC-Schiffe/Händler mehr im eigenen Frachter landen. Daher würde ich gerne irgendwie meinen Bestand um 1 Schiff reduzieren. Und wie kann ein Schiff kaputt gehen? Wenn man (zb. im Gefecht) nicht schnell genug den Schild auffüllen kann? Kann man ein defektes Schiff nicht mehr reparieren?


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man Schiffe überhaupt vollständig zerstören kann? Wäre eine gute Alternative um sie loszuwerden


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Hier mal meine aktuelle Flotte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54RuCTFVUWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4 große Transporter, wovon einer noch durch ein Shuttle oder vielmehr einen Exoten ersetzt werden soll, 1 Jäger, und 1 Exoten (der bei allen 3 Stats ~+50% hat). Und natürlich den riesigen Frachter. ^^

Ich brauch unbedingt mehr Platz für Raumschiffe. Ich will meine Transporter - als Lagerplatz - behalten, und auch meinen Jäger (klar, alle mit der Zeit durch bessere/größere Modelle ersetzen), sowie auch meinen Exoten, und möchte trotzdem am liebsten noch weitere Exoten "sammeln". 6 Raumschiffe sind, gerade wenn man so einen riesigen Frachter haben kann, einfach zu wenig. Gibts da irgendwie Mods für mehr Stellplätze? Oder um mehr als einen Frachter besitzen zu können?

Und ich hab am Anfang quasi jede Fregatte genommen die verfügbar war, und da ich aktuell keine mehr rekrutieren kann, habe ich vermutlich das Maximum erreicht. Darunter sind aber auch Fregatten die ich gerne durch andere/bessere Modelle bzw. Typen ersetzen möchte - nur wie? Wie wird man die wieder los, oder tauscht sie ein?


----------



## simosh (17. April 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] No Man´s Sky*

Über Reddit gerade gefunden: Vulkan Update - No Man's Sky

Open GL ist Geschichte, Vulkan für alle... yeahh..

War noch nicht in den News irgendwo und keine Ahnung wohin damit


----------

